# where to find XX-4 WORLDS MANUAL?



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

i have a xx4 we, and i need a little help.
does anyone have, or know where to get, an owners manual for the XX-4 WORLDS EDITION?
i have downloaded what losi has on the website, but i would like to have more information.
thanks for the help as always,
brian


----------



## YoungChazz (Jun 26, 2003)

*XX-4 Manual Help*

Try posting at www.4wdrc.com , the web site devoted to 4WD. If you have a question where you believe the answer is in the manual, ask that, too. A number of current and former XX-4 owners are active on that board; somebody will help you. 

Also, the instruction manual for the X - 5 conversion is on the 4wdrc tech page. That manual contains photos and instructions on disassembling a XX-4, which perhaps will help you.


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

posted on 4wdrc and no response.
i have found the worlds edition addendum but i still need the actual XX-4 BASIC MANUAL.
any help is always appeciated.
brian


----------

